# Can someone recommend me a riding hat & boots please



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm hoping to get back into riding after 20 years (had a hack for my birthday & I'd forgotten how much I used to love it) & have some opportunities to take it up again regularly, as some of this will probably be at college I need the correct PPE, which is a hat & boots (the rest is apparently optional) & wondered if someone could recommend a decent quality (but not too expensive) hat & boots.
thanks


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Ooooh, it's a shame you're not closer, you could have had my old hat, it's sat in a cupboard. As for boots, get some good quality ankle boots that support your ankle joint well, after I'd been away from riding for quite a few years, I found my ankles ached after keeping my heels down in the stirrupe for any length of time. I can't ride any more due to a bad back, now I just draw them instead, chuckle!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Ooooh, it's a shame you're not closer, you could have had my old hat, it's sat in a cupboard. As for boots, get some good quality ankle boots that support your ankle joint well, after I'd been away from riding for quite a few years, I found my ankles ached after keeping my heels down in the stirrupe for any length of time. I can't ride any more due to a bad back, now I just draw them instead, chuckle!


ah well thanks for the offer I sometimes draw horses, not very well mind you!
I've just measured my head, I think I'll need a size 7 hat, we're lucky enough to have a saddlery down the road so I might go in there & have a look, I forgot the boots don't have to be knee length & having such small feet I'll probably get away with child's size


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I like the harry hall hats.. binned all of ours a couple of months ago.. as they had been in a shed for over a year.. 
Re boots you can get some nice cheap ones.. If you get Jodphur boots dont forget to get some chaps.. 

But you can pick up full length leather boots on Ebay for a reasonable price.. 

But please get a new hat..


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> ah well thanks for the offer I sometimes draw horses, not very well mind you!
> I've just measured my head, I think I'll need a size 7 hat, we're lucky enough to have a saddlery down the road so I might go in there & have a look, I forgot the boots don't have to be knee length & having such small feet I'll probably get away with child's size


I had my old riding boots which were knee length and used those when I got back into riding after a ten year gap. My ankles were in agony, by the end of half an hour they were shaking when I was doing the rising trot. So I got a pair of ankle boots, very expensive, £125, but they were brilliant in comparison, and after a few months found that my back was still too painful to ride. I had to miss out the stirrupless parts of each riding lesson every time, and even then I was sore for a few days afterwards. So after persevering for a few weeks, I decided it wasn't going to get any better, and sold my boots! Good luck, hope you can get back into it!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I like the harry hall hats.. binned all of ours a couple of months ago.. as they had been in a shed for over a year..
> Re boots you can get some nice cheap ones.. If you get Jodphur boots dont forget to get some chaps..
> 
> But you can pick up full length leather boots on Ebay for a reasonable price..
> ...


yeah I had a feeling that might apply, same as with motorcycle skid lids (last time I went riding I kept calling my hat a skid lid, doh!)


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

So... how is the riding going ? ? Did you get a new Hat and boots ???? x


----------

